# Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop



## kapitaenblaubaer (17. September 2010)

*Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Hallo!!
Bin auf der Suche nach ein vernüftiges Notebook! Da ich mit den Angebot uberfragt bin frage ich mal euch um ratschläge.

Folge Komponenten sollte das Notebook haben:

Prozessor i3 oder i5
4GB Ram
17 Zoll Display
E-Sata Anschluss (wichtig!!!!)
Graka Nvidia G330M oder besser
DVD Brenner oder BluRay Laufwerk
Preis: max 850€

Einsatzgebiet soll Spielen (CoD MW2, BFBC2) und schreiben sein!

Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.

MFG
kapitaenblaubaer


----------



## Portvv (17. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

da könnt ich dir diesen empfehlen, Satellite L670-134 - Produktspezifikationen - Toshiba

den habe ich selber auch, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings ist die akku laufzeit nicht überragend , musst du halt wissen ob du eher ein mobilen suchst oder ein für den schreibtisch.aufjedenfall bieter er eine gute spieleleistung , einen blu ray Brenner!! und einen schönen grossen tft, eigentlich alles was du an kreterien angegeben hast

edit: und natürlich e-sata


----------



## belle (17. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Notebooks Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer

Der wäre doch einen Blick wert, allerdings konnte ich nichts über E-SATA finden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Toshiba: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a550702.html  oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a549994.html 

HP: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a533058.html

Jeweils eine AMD 5650, die ist etwas besser als eine Nvidia 330m.


Mit ner nvidia 330m von Samsung: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a540933.html  oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a496223.html


Mit nem core i5 gibt es erst welche über 850€. Von acer gibt es eines mir ner 5850, aber ohne esata.


Hier benches zur 330m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  auf Mittel bei BF BC2 keine 30FPS. Auf low geht es aber gut. MW2 geht auf mittel mit 35FPS.

Hier die 5650: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.net Tech  auf mitel 35-45FPS in BF BC2, bei MW2 45-55FPS.


----------



## Dunzen (17. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Würde dir ein DELL empfehlen.
Wenn du dem Link folgst dann sind da 5 Notebooks.
Ich mein das 2. von rechts.
Da bekommst noch 5 Tage 5% Rabatt dann bist unter 850, oder du nimmst das links daneben und steckst da einfach einen i5 rein dann bist noch billiger bekommst da natürlich auch noch5% zusätzlich Rabatt^^


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*



Portvv schrieb:


> da könnt ich dir diesen empfehlen, Satellite L670-134 - Produktspezifikationen - Toshiba
> 
> den habe ich selber auch, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings ist die akku laufzeit nicht überragend , musst du halt wissen ob du eher ein mobilen suchst oder ein für den schreibtisch.aufjedenfall bieter er eine gute spieleleistung , einen blu ray Brenner!! und einen schönen grossen tft, eigentlich alles was du an kreterien angegeben hast
> 
> edit: und natürlich e-sata


 
Danke für deinen Vorschlag! Der Laptop hört sich verlockend an! Nur habe ich in einigen anderen Bericht etwas von sehr lauten Lüftergeräusche gelesen! Wie ist dein eindruck dazu!
Bitte schreibe mal deinen Eindruck dazu!

MFG 
kapitaenblaubaer


----------



## Portvv (22. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

also im idle betrieb höre ich garnichts vom laptop, selbst der blu ray brenner ist beim einlesen von dvd´s oder blu rays angenehm leise, nur bei cd´s dreht er meklich lauter. wenn ich spiel gehen natürlich die lüfter höher , aber was ich nicht als störend empfinde, also es ist defintiv nicht unangenehm laut

edit: sehe gerad du bist Potsdamer , ich nähmlich auch  wenn du zeit und lust hast kannst du dir bei mir vor ort das notebook auch gern mal anschauen , und dann selber hören wie laut der ist(oder auch nicht)


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Beim spielen muss so ein Notebook natürlich lauter werden, das ist klar, aber dann darf man auch nicht so etepetete sein - das Spiel selbst macht ja auch "lärm"


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (23. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Was haltet ihr von diesen Angebot! Habe ich heute per Newsletter bekommen.

MSI Notebook GT740 Blu Ray[7704]


MFG

kapitaenblaubaer


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (23. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*



Portvv schrieb:


> also im idle betrieb höre ich garnichts vom laptop, selbst der blu ray brenner ist beim einlesen von dvd´s oder blu rays angenehm leise, nur bei cd´s dreht er meklich lauter. wenn ich spiel gehen natürlich die lüfter höher , aber was ich nicht als störend empfinde, also es ist defintiv nicht unangenehm laut
> 
> edit: sehe gerad du bist Potsdamer , ich nähmlich auch  wenn du zeit und lust hast kannst du dir bei mir vor ort das notebook auch gern mal anschauen , und dann selber hören wie laut der ist(oder auch nicht)


 Wo hast du dein Notebook erstanden! Ich finde dieses Modell in keinen Online Shop! Kannst du mir ein Tip geben.

MFG
kapitaenblaubaer


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Zum MSI: das ist ähnlich wie eines mit ner 5650. Siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250M - Notebookcheck.net Tech  da sind viele Werte eben genau mit dem 740GT gemacht.


----------



## Portvv (24. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*



kapitaenblaubaer schrieb:


> Wo hast du dein Notebook erstanden! Ich finde dieses Modell in keinen Online Shop! Kannst du mir ein Tip geben.
> 
> MFG
> kapitaenblaubaer


 
das gabs vor geraumer zeit mal bei MM im angebot für 799€, derzeit kriegst du das nur dierekt über toshiba selbst allerdings für 899€, da hatte ich genau den richtigen moment abgepasst du findest es sonst bei keine online shop nur bei toshiba selbst


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Danke für Eure Vorschläge!

Da die in Frage kommenden Toshiba Modell so schwer zu bekommen sind, hab ich mich weiter umgesehen und bei Sony mir folgndes Model zusammen gestellt:

*Sony Vaio VPC- EC3X5E  (Sony Style Shop)                  1209,00€*
*Intel Core i5-460M 2x2,53 GHz, 17,3 Zoll Display; 640 GB HDD (2x320GB); ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650; Bluetooth, e-SATA; Blu Ray Brenner*
Ich weiß der Preis liegt über mein Limit, aber ich habe mit der Regierung zu Hause geredet und es könnte erhöht werden. 
Nun meine Frage an euch!
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Sony Notebooks: Bezüglich Verarbeitung und Lautstärke würde mich interessieren, da diverse Testbericht von einen sehr lauten Lüfter reden.
Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge (Limit sind nun ggf. 1200,00€)

MFG
kapitaenblaubaer


----------



## Portvv (28. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

na der sony liegt ja deutlich  höher im preis, wenn dir der blu ray brenner nicht so wichtig kriegst du deutlich mehr leistung zum bsp. bei acer , da wäre den nen intel quadcore und ne 5850(gddr5) oder ne gtx 260 drin , die dir deutlich mehr power brinrgn beim gamen


----------



## Psytis (28. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

ist das echte in BR brenner oder eine BR-DVD brenner Kombi?


----------



## Portvv (28. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

das wird wohl ein blu ray brenner sein


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Hallo Leute,

da nun einige zeit vergangen ist und ich aber immer noch auf der Suche nach ein Laptop bin muß ich euch noch mal befragen. Leider gibt es die vorgeschlagenen Toshiba Laptops nirgends zu kaufen (weiß der Teufel warum?). somit habe ich nun folgende Produkte ins Auge gefasst:


*Acer Aspire 8943G-5464G64BNss*
*Intel Core i5-450M 2x 2,40 GHz, 18,4 Zoll Display; 500 GB HDD; **ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850; Bluetooth, e-SATA; Blue Ray Laufwerk*

*ASUS X7BJN -TY081V
Intel Core i5 450M 2x 2,40 GHz, 17,3 Zoll Display,1280 GB HDD (2x640GB), NVIDIA GeForce GT335M Blu-ray Brenner, USB 3.0, E-sata; Express Gate 2.0

Zu welchen Notebook würdet ihr mir raten. Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit Support, Service und Qualität der Produkte gemacht? Hat vielleicht jemand eines dieser Notebooks und kann mir sein Eindruck vermitteln, da es im Netz keine Tests gibt.

Vielen Dank

MFG
kapitaenblaubaer
*


----------



## Portvv (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

die nvidia gt 335 M ist leistungstechnich weit unter der 5850(gddr3) also wenn es um die leistung geht dann das acer nb, wenn dir usb 3.0 und ein blu ray brenner wichtig sind dann ist wohl das asus die bessere wahl,obwohlb mir die notebooks beide etwas zu teuer erscheinen, eigentlich wäre in der preisklasse ein i7 drin. ausser dem bedenk das du bei dem acer so gut wie nie in neuen spielen die native auflösung nutzen kannst (bei hohen details)


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*

Also, in 17,3 Zoll gibt es auch von Acer was mit ner 5850 sogar UNTER 1000€ - warum hast Du da dieses riesige 18er rausgesucht? ^^ 

zB Notebooks Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer  ArtkNr A 411497  oder mit bluray und etwas besserer CPU Notebooks Acer Aspire 7745G-5454G50Bnks  ArtNr A 412133


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufvorschläge für ein Laptop*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, in 17,3 Zoll gibt es auch von Acer was mit ner 5850 sogar UNTER 1000€ - warum hast Du da dieses riesige 18er rausgesucht? ^^
> 
> zB Notebooks Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer ArtkNr A 411497 oder mit bluray und etwas besserer CPU Notebooks Acer Aspire 7745G-5454G50Bnks ArtNr A 412133


 
Ich danke Dir für deine Vorschläge. Das neue Notebook sollte E-Sata haben, zwecks Datensicherung, und das haben deine beiden Vorschläge leider nicht. Desweitern wollte ich ggf. einen BluRay Brenner haben. Ein 18 Zoller aus dem Grund, er wird hauptsächlich als Desktop Replacment dienen und so gut wie kaum bewegt. Habt Ihr noch andere Vorschläge für mich oder hat jemanden schon Erfahrung mit einen von diesen Laptops?

MFG
kapitaenblaubaer


----------

